# American Broadhead Company New Broadhead



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Thank you for the information, but please explain why you use an *aluminum* ferrule on your 85 and 100 grain broadheads, but then switch to *steel* for the 125?:noidea:


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

Doc said:


> Thank you for the information, but please explain why you use an *aluminum* ferrule on your 85 and 100 grain broadheads, but then switch to *steel* for the 125?:noidea:


Going way out on a limb here as I haven't seen the full line of heads, but the reason for the aluminum vs. steel ferule might be because aluminum is lighter than steel.  
Call me crazy  just a thought!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

BowD said:


> Going way out on a limb here as I haven't seen the full line of heads, but the reason for the aluminum vs. steel ferule might be because aluminum is lighter than steel.
> Call me crazy  just a thought!



I appreciate the sarcasm as I full well understand aluminum is lighter than steel, but aluminum bends much easier and is weaker. I need to check to see if ABC is an AT sponsor before I continue the interrogation process:zip: Be right back:wink:


----------



## bowhuntingohio (Jan 23, 2006)

I and my staff use the ABC heads and the reason is the weight having said that the ferrules are manufactured from stress-annealed aluminum this is a new feture that the ABC heads will have I can say that they are very strong and just as strong as steel, in my opinion from what I have seen and tested they are the best heads out there I bet if you try them you wont regret it and I know that a few guys on here that trash ABC and other companys and get there kicks doing this will disagree thats just my 2 cents


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

bowhuntingohio said:


> I and my staff use the ABC heads and the reason is the weight having said that the ferrules are manufactured from stress-annealed aluminum this is a new feture that the ABC heads will have I can say that they are very strong and just as strong as steel, in my opinion from what I have seen and tested they are the best heads out there I bet if you try them you wont regret it and I know that a few guys on here that trash ABC and other companys and get there kicks doing this will disagree thats just my 2 cents


I am certainly glad to hear that ABC has addressed the weak ferrule issue. It undoubtedly left a lot to be desired in the past. You have to give:thumb: to a company that actually will address and respond to the concerns of their customers. The biggest concern with the ABC heads was the weakness of the previous aluminum ferrule. :darkbeer:


----------



## bowhuntingohio (Jan 23, 2006)

Doc said:


> I am certainly glad to hear that ABC has addressed the weak ferrule issue. It undoubtedly left a lot to be desired in the past. You have to give:thumb: to a company that actually will address and respond to the concerns of their customers. The biggest concern with the ABC heads was the weakness of the previous aluminum ferrule. :darkbeer:


I know and have Hunted with Derrick Perkins ABC President and one thing I can say is they do address any issues they find that can make their product better and year after year I see the difference. I truly beleave in a company thats beleaves in me and thats what ABC offers, as well as all parts are Made Here in the USA .check out their website and look around you will find proof that their Broadheads work.
www.americanbroadhead.com


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

bowhuntingohio said:


> I know and have Hunted with Derrick Perkins ABC President and one thing I can say is they do address any issues they find that can make their product better and year after year I see the difference. I truly beleave in a company thats beleaves in me and thats what ABC offers, as well as all parts are Made Here in the USA .check out their website and look around you will find proof that their Broadheads work.
> www.americanbroadhead.com


I have called them on more than once occassion to discuss their heads with them. I don't believe I ever spoke with Mr. Perkins though. It is the case of our times, but meeting a "price point" always seemed to come up, but this is the market what can you do but comply.


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

Doc said:


> I appreciate the sarcasm as I full well understand aluminum is lighter than steel, but aluminum bends much easier and is weaker. I need to check to see if ABC is an AT sponsor before I continue the interrogation process:zip: Be right back:wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I'll be definately looking forward to trying .....*

these out.

After being able to deal with them last year via AT, I can truly say their customer service is top notch, and their broadheads truly perform better than expected.

PintoJK


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*heads*

I have shot almost every broadhead out and i have found the ABC Sonic Pro's are the one for me! I have shot several noice bucks with thenm and I will never change to anything else!!!!! Well maybe the Buckmaster's:wink:


----------



## fireman jb (Jun 16, 2006)

What is the cutting size of the different weights?


----------



## bowhuntingohio (Jan 23, 2006)

fireman jb said:


> What is the cutting size of the different weights?


85,100,and 125 grain weight sizes. All with a 1 1/8" cut


----------



## Southwind (Jul 12, 2005)

I had tried the originals and they flew great but I had a beef with the blades durability. Looks like they have addressed that issue, might have to give them another whirl.


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

If they want to send me a freebie again, I'll more than happily fire it at a few steaks to test it out.


----------



## fairchasedeer (Nov 6, 2006)

Doc said:


> Thank you for the information, but please explain why you use an *aluminum* ferrule on your 85 and 100 grain broadheads, but then switch to *steel* for the 125?:noidea:


I wanted to add that the aluminum that ABC uses is a stress annealed 7075 alloy that has the same tensile strength as normal steel. The steel used in the 125s though is high carbon 1144 which is much stronger than regular steel.
Thanks


----------



## BOOTOXEN (Dec 15, 2005)

When will they be available? If they really are 1 1/8 cut, I'll be trying them out!


----------



## bowhuntingohio (Jan 23, 2006)

BOOTOXEN said:


> When will they be available? If they really are 1 1/8 cut, I'll be trying them out!


They should be out around May or so the packaging is in the works now


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

Used the sonic pro last year and harvested a very big doe but in harvesting her and shooting the one I had for practice, the tips of the blades always curled back when it struck anything remotely dense. If they fixed that part of the broadhead I would definatly reconsider using them. With that said they were one of, if not thee sharpest head I ever had and the doe that I shot never knew what hit her and died 30 yards later.


----------



## harleyrider (Jul 5, 2006)

Professur said:


> If they want to send me a freebie again, I'll more than happily fire it at a few steaks to test it out.


Me too! I'd be happy to test one of the Bushmasters if you would care to send me one for free. I don't know if I'd waste any good steaks but I have a few old phone books to kill! HR


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Doc said:


> I have called them on more than once occassion to discuss their heads with them. I don't believe I ever spoke with Mr. Perkins though. It is the case of our times, but meeting a "price point" always seemed to come up, but this is the market what can you do but comply.


They are all very nice guys, Dave Plouche as well. Top notch to talk to and do business with. I did wish their ferrules were a bit stronger last year, but oh well. I still like my Rocket Steelheads a tad better. I shot a doe with the Sonic last year, never knew what hit her, and the darn arrow was buried 15" into the ground. I shot a buck last season with the Rockets, a better blood trail, both were double lung hits. I might just have to give these Sonics a try...:wink:


----------



## bowhuntingohio (Jan 23, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Archer Dad (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's what my Sonic Pro 100 did this past season:


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*hog hunt*

I will be heading to Texas to go after some hogs and will see what a ABC will do!


----------

